# Plow on a RAPTOR?



## BigJoeC (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey guys this might sound weird but im a MOPAR guy. But i'd like to know if you can put a plow on a Ford Raptor? I'd love to see what it looks like!


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

BigJoeC;1170858 said:


> Hey guys this might sound weird but im a MOPAR guy. But i'd like to know if you can put a plow on a Ford Raptor? I'd love to see what it looks like!


Well, technically you can accomplish anything with enough money and the right bit of stupidity but...

The real question is, why would you want to put a plow on a 45k+ truck built for off roading? You would be far better off with a F-250 for 15k that you can hang a larger blade on and be more productive with JMO.

Somebody out there might, but it sure won't be me.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Maybe it's just me, but the mere thought of hanging a plow off the front of a softly sprung off road truck makes me feel ill. What a perfect waste of a perfectly good truck. Perfect for something else that is.


----------



## Andy96XLT (Jan 1, 2009)

I doubt it will happen. They are having serious problems with there front axles. My buddy bought one and the axle blew at 550 miles, replaced under warranty of course but apparently this is a very common problem. Will most likely be a recall soon.


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

Andy96XLT;1171290 said:


> I doubt it will happen. They are having serious problems with there front axles. My buddy bought one and the axle blew at 550 miles, replaced under warranty of course but apparently this is a very common problem. Will most likely be a recall soon.


Don't expect a recall any time soon. Manufacturers now do Service Bulletins which basically means it is a common problem experienced by several other dealers. The repair may or may not be covered under warranty, it depends on the coverage on the vehicle.
The only time you see recalls is if it is a safety issue........a BIG safety issue.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

RacingZR;1171386 said:


> Don't expect a recall any time soon. Manufacturers now do Service Bulletins which basically means it is a common problem experienced by several other dealers. The repair may or may not be covered under warranty, it depends on the coverage on the vehicle.
> The only time you see recalls is if it is a safety issue........a BIG safety issue.


Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Andy96XLT (Jan 1, 2009)

My bad... you guys knew what I meant though  hah


----------



## BigJoeC (Apr 29, 2010)

ya i dont see it happining but it would plow good becuase of its engine and locking diffs


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

BigJoeC;1173941 said:


> ya i dont see it happining but it would plow good becuase of its engine and locking diffs


It's the same engine you can get in any other truck, and you can always install locking diffs, at a much cheaper price, in a much more heavy duty truck.


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

Like Others said, the soft suspension will wear out quick with a plow on the front... The raptor is a sweet truck, but not made for plowing.


----------

